# Easton Autumn Hunter XX75 arrows



## Ten High (Sep 23, 2007)

The Easton "Autumn Hunter" arrow-- I have a few of these from about the 1980s, maybe even '70s or so. They are 2117s, aluminum. 
I know of the old favorite "Autumn Orange" aluminum arrow, but am wondering what was the difference between these two?
The shaft color of the Autumn Hunter looks about close to or same as Autumn Orange arrow color, both are XX75.
Both are really nice looking arrows.
Any info., history, on this arrow is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Contact someone at Easton Archery


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

They should be the same except the color, just like the X7's were some gold.silver, black, blue in color other wise same.


----------



## Clarkson (Oct 8, 2019)

A advice to contact Easton Archery.


----------



## T4halo (May 20, 2018)

They are the same. I'm a huge fan of the Autumn Orange 2016's..

T4


----------

